# New InkSoft Website Incorporates Latest Design Trends



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft, a supplier of software to create ecommerce websites and web stores, recently redesigned its own website incorporating modern trends in design and usage. It serves as a resource for any type of decorated apparel shop to use when designing or updating its own website. 

One of the major changes made was to use a single-page format to present features and benefits. A single page displays the most important content without having to click to other pages or navigate around a website to learn more. 

“Sticky” navigation was added. Sticky navigation is a tool bar that initially scrolls with the page, but when it reaches a certain point, it “sticks” to the top of the page. By clicking on anything on the sticky navigation bar, the user is automatically scrolled to the appropriate section. There are a variety of plugins that can be purchased to do this. 

One of the most crucial elements that every website must have is to be mobile friendly. With smart phone screens getting larger, more people are using their phones instead of a tablet or laptop. Two features to improve usability are a slide-out navigation bar and a static “call now” button at the bottom.

Another trend in website design is to have cross browser coding standards. This means that every page looks consistent with the home page in layout and design. While this is usually not possible to do perfectly due to the wide range of content that needs to be used, the goal is to repeat as many design elements as you can through to make it recognizable.

One of the important elements of any company is its branding. This is communicated through its logo, not only in design but in color scheme. If your branding looks dated, this creates a negative impression and may lead customers to think your products, artwork and strategies are dated as well. InkSoft changed its logo to look more contemporary and modern in keeping with the company’s philosophy and corporate image. 

To see how InkSoft incorporated these changes, go to https://www.inksoft.com.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

